# Homecoming Backdrops



## katieskids (Sep 25, 2006)

I just started a photography business in my small town.   I was just hired to take photos at Homecoming. Do any of you have suggestions for a backdrop?

Thanks in advance!

:hail:


----------



## rp1600 (Sep 25, 2006)

If you haven't done so already check with the school administration or homecoming committee. I know often times the students themselves design and/or decorate a backdrop depending on the theme.


----------



## craig (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the excitement of the night will be the best backdrop I would shoot fun and candid. We always had huge bonfires that got everyone excited. Lots of fill flash and bounce cards of course.


----------



## katieskids (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I am going to do the candids in addition to the posed pictures.  I am lucky enough to also work for our small town newspaper covering the whole homecoming week.  (Living in a small town is great!)

I am sooo new at this and they are asking for a background.  

I am thinking of either a white background with cheesy black and red balloons or a decorated trellis.

I am leaning towards just the plain white to make it look a little more glamorous.


----------

